

Google API out for opening links in Chrome (for iOS) - bosky101
https://developers.google.com/chrome/mobile/docs/ios-links

======
mtgx
It's a real shame that they have to come up with such workarounds, simply
because Apple won't allow their users to use their preferred browser as
default.

